# Topics > Related topics > Imaging science: machine vision, computer vision, image processing >  Aipoly, machine vision app for blind and visually impared, Aipoly Inc., Melbourne, Australia

## Airicist

Developer - Aipoly Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Aipoly - Artificial Intelligence for the blind

Published on Aug 14, 2015




> Aipoly is a machine vision project that recognises multiple objects within a picture and the relationship between them. Painting a picture of what is in front of you in audio.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Aipoly Puts Machine Vision In The Hands Of The Visually Impaired"

by Natasha Lomas
August 17, 2015

----------


## Airicist

GSP15 - AiPoly
August 21, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Aipoly vision app

Published on Dec 19, 2015




> Aipoly lets your smartphone understand objects, and colors, through artificial intelligence. Download the app on the App Store! Soon available for Android too.

----------

